# Plywood saw horses



## Localday (Dec 9, 2013)

When I was out west I saw guys who made a set of saw horses out of one sheet of 3/4" cdx, anyone have a pattern for these?


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.basswoodmodular.com/default.asp?m=0


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

how much weight could those really hold? we build our horses out of 2x4 or 2x6 but only make them to cut rafters on and load them up pretty heavy.


----------



## Localday (Dec 9, 2013)

The ones I saw were similar, they were three piece, not three legged. I saw guys load em up pretty good, they were a lot stronger than they looked


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

asgoodasdead said:


> how much weight could those really hold? we build our horses out of 2x4 or 2x6 but only make them to cut rafters on and load them up pretty heavy.


Mine are 3/4 CDX (one sheet per horse), but they are glued up, double thickness, so about the same thickness as 2x and with rails about 12" deep. Very strong. The engineer I am working with thinks we can put a truck on them, though we have not done the load testing yet.

These are the ones linked above, they can be 3 or 4-legged. I have a photo from the summer using them for notching 6x6's. The shipping ticket put these posts at 320 lbs. and I was working them with a 50 lb. beam saw and they had plenty of capacity left.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Localday (Dec 9, 2013)

They were pretty muck like the four legged one you have there, but a little more crude and without the holes, thanks


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

We build our horses out of pieces of wood I . you can make them as long as you need them. We generally make them about five feet long. You nail approx. 9 inch 2x4 to underside and nail 32 inch legs up under top flange and to 9 inch piece. We found plywooding the ends made them extra strong. We set whole lifts of material on them with our telehandler and have not had any problems. Good advice to put blocks under legs if you are putting whole lifts on them, otherwise you may drive the legs through the subfloor.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

muskoka guy said:


> We build our horses out of pieces of wood I . you can make them as long as you need them. We generally make them about five feet long. You nail approx. 9 inch 2x4 to underside and nail 32 inch legs up under top flange and to 9 inch piece. We found plywooding the ends made them extra strong. We set whole lifts of material on them with our telehandler and have not had any problems. Good advice to put blocks under legs if you are putting whole lifts on them, otherwise you may drive the legs through the subfloor.



I saw these on a site when we were on vacation in Bend, OR this summer. Not nearly as pretty as those above


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Timuhler said:


> I saw these on a site when we were on vacation in Bend, OR this summer. Not nearly as pretty as those above


Why were you vacationing on a construction site? :laughing:


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

svronthmve said:


> Why were you vacationing on a construction site? :laughing:


On a bike ride and I look over and see this frame, hit the brakes and take a look. Very cool project.

then back to the bike ride (dark by then so it was by moon light :clap:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Timuhler said:


> On a bike ride and I look over and see this frame, hit the brakes and take a look. Very cool project.
> 
> then back to the bike ride (dark by then so it was by moon light :clap:


Was just busting ya! Glad you got some "down" time.


----------



## Sharkman (Dec 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSz-6WazgS4&sns=em


Can buy the plans or just use the video as a guide.


----------

